# White Tailed Acei Cichlids



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi all,

So I picked a few of these guys up a couple weeks ago to put in my dad's 72 gallon african cichlid tank at his office. They went in with a new batch of 3 yellow labs to add the the 3 yellow labs and 3 red zebras that were already in there.

I must say, I was not expecting these fish to be so active and excited, they've got the whole tank moving about now where as you had to look before to find the fish. Very friendly and pretty, no cowardice in them at all for being a very nonagressive species. If anybody is looking to add to their Mbuna tank, I'd recommend a batch of these guys 

I'll get some pics up when I have a chance.


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

ryan.wilton said:


> hi all,
> 
> so i picked a few of these guys up a couple weeks ago to put in my dad's 72 gallon african cichlid tank at his office. They went in with a new batch of 3 yellow labs to add the the 3 yellow labs and 3 red zebras that were already in there.
> 
> ...


 i have acei intungi tanzania fry for sale if interested


----------

